# Windows10 Anniversary/Creators Updates - memory problem on bhyve



## IPTRACE (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a problem with Windows 10 Anniversary update on bhyve.
When I try to update, installer reports too low memory! (At least 2GB required)
I've set 8GB, task manager shows 8GB, available is 7GB.

Is this the problem with bhyve?
I have Hyper-V as well and there wasn't any problem with the anniversary update.


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 26, 2016)

My workaround.
Download ISO update from one of the below links.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO/?tduid


----------



## IPTRACE (Apr 12, 2017)

The same problem with Creators Update.
The above links work as well.


----------

